# 9month baby bleeding?? HELP!



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi, please help!

I've just given my 9month old a bath, and used some damp cotton wool to wipe her down below, and it came away red. I wiped again, just at the front in case it was from her bum, and it wasn't. I'm currently having a visit from the witch myself, but she is bottle fed so doubt there is a hormonal transfer there.

Before anyone starts thinking anything wrong, it's only been me and her daddy changing her nappy today and she hasn't been out of our sight.

I am at work tomorrow, but dh will take her to the doctors tomorrow if she needs to go. Otherwise I will take her on Wednesday. She doesn't seem warm and is happy and cheerful.

Advice welcome!! Please!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Amy, I have heard of baby girls having a slight bleed when they are very young babies but not at 9 months, is it a lot of blood or just a smear?

Nic
Xx


----------



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

It doesn't appear to be pouring out, but there were three or four smears with the cotton ball.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I might be worth seeing your GP, she hasn't got a sore bottom/ thrush anything like that??

Nic
Xx


----------



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

Bum is a bit pink, but she's had a cold so a bit of a runny bum the last two days, but it has been worse before now. What would symptoms of thrush be?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thrush usually has a bit of creamy white discharge too, she would be itchy and red/inflamed 

Nic
Xx


----------

